# ارجو المساعدة رجااااااااااااء



## mmab (6 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب من الاردن اريد دراسو الهندسة في سوريا واريد ان اعرف اذا كانت الدراسة في سوريا قوية
وخصوصن في جامعة دمشق لانها الموثوقة في الاردن
انا لحد علمي ان سوريا قوية ولكن عندما عرفت انها تدرس الهندسة بالعربي وان معظم الشركات 
ترفض توظيف المهندسين من سوريا من اجل اللغة العربية وانهم لا بفهمون شية اهتزة صورة التعليم في سوريا بالنسبة لي
فارجو منكم اعلامي هل هذا الكلام صحيح ام لا بالتفصيل لو سمحتم

واريد الاجابة ايضا عن بعض الاسئلة
1- انا اكملت دراسة كلية الهندسة ومعي دبلوم ناجح في هندسة الميكانيك تخصص محطات قوى وناجح في الشامل بمعدل 63% فهل تحتسب الجامعات السورية هذه الشهادة عند الالتحاق فيها يعني احذف بعض الساعات
2- كيف يمكن الالتحاق في الجامعات السورية وخصوصن جامعة دمشق من اي مكان وكيف نقدم الاوراق جميع المعلومات

اسف على الازعاج وارجو المساعدة


----------

